# your favorite z



## bump (Jul 8, 2003)

whats your favorite z?

240
260
280
300
350

why? and which do you own/ have owned?


i like the 240 best because of its size.


----------



## Coco (Apr 30, 2002)

I like the 300 and the 350 because they look the sportiest.


----------



## niky (Jul 20, 2002)

240... the original is still the best... and it still makes me drool.

My first ever ride in a nissan was in a 240... and my very first non-hotwheels toy car was a Tomica 240Z... (Tomica kicks Hotwheel A$$... better suspension... better wheels... plus they have skylines...    )

if i had to pick second, maybe the 350Z... but if i had the money, i'd buy the 350, and *then* the 240...

IMO, the 300 was just way too heavy/expensive/exotic to be a real Z-car... it should stand as it's own model.


----------



## wishihadda TT-Z (Jul 25, 2003)

Gotta go with the 300zx, serious styling and performance. hopefully i can say that i own a Z32 soon.......wish me luck with that!


----------



## bump (Jul 8, 2003)

good luck


----------



## mtcookson (Jul 16, 2003)

Z32 TT! most potential, looks awesome, vg30dett holds almost all of nissan's records.


----------



## FletchSpecV (Nov 26, 2002)

I love the 300 but the 350z is just awesome. I guess I just like new cars, . Later,
Fletch


----------



## Zwutumean (Apr 17, 2003)

350Z definitely. But I may be a little biased.


----------



## Spongerider (Nov 18, 2002)

Z32, original in all aspects.


----------



## 240ZT (May 9, 2003)

240 all the way. Can't beat the classic lines of the S30 body style. Sorry but the 240 has the most performance potential also not the Z32TT. Being smog exempt, you could stuff just about any engine in a S30 including the vg30dett or a RB26DETT in a car that weighs 2400 lbs.

Racing heritage of the 240 also factors in for me.


----------



## Spongerider (Nov 18, 2002)

240ZT said:


> *240 all the way. Can't beat the classic lines of the S30 body style. Sorry but the 240 has the most performance potential also not the Z32TT. *


Lets take one thing at a time, a stock Z32 has more Hps then the s30 right? Also the engine in the z32 is alot more efficient then the S30 (gas mileage, VTC, and ECU) right. Now if we just put bolt on and nothing else the Z32 still produces more Hp's then any of the S30's, right? If you have a big pocket any car can be made into a rocket, right? 

But when a very clean S30 shows up my Z looks second best.


----------



## Dan-zig (Apr 19, 2003)

350z because it's by far thee fastest, but I like the 300z because of its sporty look


----------



## 240ZT (May 9, 2003)

Spongerider said:


> *Now if we just put bolt on and nothing else the Z32 still produces more Hp's then any of the S30's, right? If you have a big pocket any car can be made into a rocket, right?
> 
> But when a very clean S30 shows up my Z looks second best. *


You are correct but the original poll does not mention the cars being stock. I mean who leaves their car stock anyways  

Dan-zig - I don't think the 350Z is the fastest of the breed. TT Z32 may have that honor (stock).


----------



## 92se (Sep 20, 2003)

The 240z IS the best. I've owned alot of nissans and hands down the 240z rules. It is light and you can modify it to be what ever you want the car to be. Mine is webered, cam, 4:11 rear end From a 510 auto car, 280zx turbo 5 spd, 280z decked block w/260z rods, and 240z head ported and polished. This car IS FAST. 5L mustangs and Grand Nationals are toasted by it. 300's are too heavy.


----------



## ttatmdan (Jan 23, 2003)

Dan-zig said:


> *350z because it's by far thee fastest, but I like the 300z because of its sporty look *



Nope a stock TT Z32 is faster.

I vote TT Z32


----------



## 180SX-X (Sep 21, 2003)

240ZT said:


> *240 all the way. Can't beat the classic lines of the S30 body style. Sorry but the 240 has the most performance potential also not the Z32TT. Being smog exempt, you could stuff just about any engine in a S30 including the vg30dett or a RB26DETT in a car that weighs 2400 lbs.
> 
> *


 sorry, you're wrong about putting a newer engine in it and it still being smog exempt. If u put a VG30DETT or RB26DETT you have to follow the engines emmisions rules in the year it was made...so, anything newer than a 1973 has emmisions rules...


----------



## 180SX-X (Sep 21, 2003)

o, i 4got to mention my pick...240Z b/c i've seen one in action going in Solo II...i almost wet my pants...hopefully i'll get my hands on one one day...make it like Tod Kanekos 240Z...


----------



## Exalta (Jan 21, 2003)

240Z...i love old school cars... just like the Datsun 510


----------



## Spuddly8 (Oct 7, 2003)

I would DEFINATELY have to go with the 350Z... Its just a pimp car!!!!


----------



## nissmax88 (May 30, 2003)

I'm trying to get ahold of an 84 Anniversary Edition or even any 84 turbo in good condition. I like their looks and just drove one that made me wish I could of just kept on driving.


----------



## DJ_Dedrick (Oct 31, 2003)

I love the 240Z for it's classic looks and it's history, I love the Z32 300Z Twin Turbo for it's power and racing victories, and I love the new 350Z for is bold styling and luxury, but it'll be a cold day in HELL before they take my 89 Z31 Turbo away from me.


----------



## blueboost (Jul 25, 2002)

I love Nissans but the 240Z's wild styling is maybe a tad too much for my liking. I like the car though. 

the 300ZX... I can remember the commercials now. going to pick up barbie. the Z32 is so pimp. twin turbo, 3.0 deliciousness. I love the way it looks the lines of the car STILL don't look dated (I'd throw an ab-flug kit on it though 

I like the 350Z but my hearts still with the Z32. (the G35 however    )

I drove in a Z32 the other day for the first time in a while and it was a NA version with I/H/E pulley's and much more and I gotta say it was SO mean. like I said nothing sounds like a Nissan. what a rush. 
 

Z32 all the way baby.


----------



## 97sentragxe (Jun 20, 2002)

I'd take a 90-96 TT over a 350Z if I could find a good example, but most are high mileage and ragged out. If I were buying today, I'd get a 350Z


----------



## Henry8866 (Apr 11, 2003)

I like the Z31. I consider it the underdog of Nissan's cars. Seems no one knows jack s*** about them and always underestimates them. I do love the 240z though.


----------



## ldsolja4 (Mar 1, 2003)

Henry8866 said:


> I like the Z31. I consider it the underdog of Nissan's cars. Seems no one knows jack s*** about them and always underestimates them. I do love the 240z though.



Z31 by far the best!. Ill post pics and my dyno sheets when i finish up a few things by february ... then people will realize how mean the 80's Z's are! This is my second z31, first was NA and the new one is turbo... theres more potential in the z31 in my opinion, its just hella hard to find the right mods but its out there.


----------



## Rain-Xx (Jul 29, 2002)

IMHO,

300ZX for the looks, outside and in.
350Z for the engine.

... but I think I'd rather be seen driving a 240Z. Or that nice 280 at a used car lot near my house... (too bad it's an Auto )


----------



## icice9 (Dec 18, 2003)

my favorite is the one thats always been over looked .... the S130 (280ZX).. i guess its cuz ive owned one for over 15 years and its held its looks over the years


----------



## Max240 (Dec 21, 2003)

ttatmdan said:


> Nope a stock TT Z32 is faster.
> 
> I vote TT Z32



Agreed and true.


----------



## Max240 (Dec 21, 2003)

icice9 is that your 280z? it looks unbelievably clean. great work.


----------



## icice9 (Dec 18, 2003)

thanks Max240.. yeah thats mine.. ive owned her for almost 15 years now.. and just been working on her for the past 3 years now... heres the website if you wanna see more

my 280ZX


----------



## Spongerider (Nov 18, 2002)

Zwutumean said:


> :dumbass:
> NOT TRUE. The 350Z n/a is FASTER than the TT 300ZX. Period.
> 
> (I hate when people talk outta their a$$e$)
> ...


REALLY???? Your 1/4 mile time is wrong for the 300zx TT.

*March 1995 Motor Trend:* Standing quarter mile, sec/mph 13.9/102.0 

This is fact,

*Stock Z33 (dyno taken from 350zforum),*









*Stock Z32 TT (dyno taken from TTZD.com)*








I left references for the dyno's to prove that they are legit and not to be disrespect the NissanForum.com. 

Lets read the SAE Corrected dyno's,

*Z33, 3K=140hp, 3.5K=150hp, 4K=175hp, 4.5K=202hp, 5K=220, 5.5K=235hp, 6K=239hp, 6.5K=225hp.
Peak HP 239.36/TQ 237.14

Z32, 3K=135K, 3.5K=160hp, 4K=190, 4.5K=220, 5K=230hp, 5.5K=245hp, 6K=240hp. 
Peak HP 246.7/TQ262*
If you want you can do the same for the torque, I did not put it in because of time.

Notice how the Z33 makes more power down low but also notice that at 3.5K the Z32 is making more power +10rwhp and continous. 
The Z32 has a hard time launching (Better known as wheel hopping). The reason it's hard to launch is the Z32 has a anti squat supension and why from a stop a Z33 should have the upper end + you have better rear end suspension.

A Z32 will win on the highway. When your on the freeway your on the move and the rpms are around 3K. When you down shift to start a race you'll end up arounf 4-5k this is where we will look at the dynos for comparison.

Well start with 4K, you'll notice a 15rwhp advantage for the Z32, 4.5K a 18 rwhp advantage, 5K a 10 rwhp advantage, 5.5k a 10rwhp advantage, 6K no real advantage to any car.

This is why the Z32 will win on the freeway. Once the turbos spool up the power comes in. If your saying that your car is lighter that is true but anybody who has taken physics will tell you once a object is moving weight has very little if any effect on speed. So if your race a Z32 make sure it's at a dead stop were weight is your advantage. 

So who is the :dumbass: now?


----------



## morepower2 (Apr 19, 2002)

ldsolja4 said:


> Z31 by far the best!. Ill post pics and my dyno sheets when i finish up a few things by february ... then people will realize how mean the 80's Z's are! This is my second z31, first was NA and the new one is turbo... theres more potential in the z31 in my opinion, its just hella hard to find the right mods but its out there.


Yes the Z31 is capable of over 450 whp with just bolt ons. Unfortunatly it seems that many Z31 owners are moneyless and clueless dorks that cannot even afford decent bolt ons and do all sorts of ghetto things to their poor cars which brings down the whole model. Thats why the Z31 is one of the most unlove of all the Z's. It does not deserve this reputation.

The Z31 is brimming with potential, just I only know of one done right in my area, and its the fastest Z I have ever been in or driven period. Its faster than my 575 whp Z32.

You can get a decent Turbo Z31 for under $2000. Add about $4000 in bolt ons and you will have a monster capable of humiliating nearly any car on the street for nothing in money. I might even do one because its so cheap and easy. I will call it project rodney dangerfield.

Mike


----------



## Guest (Dec 31, 2003)

*Gotta be the 240*

I've been waiting 15 years to restore my '69 240Z (Chassis #35), finished it in October and it is one brilliant drive, I have put it completely back to standard, including the correct 175/14 Bridgestone Tyres.

I have my 350Z on order (a year late in the UK), should be arriving in February, so I'll let you know.

The big question for me, is the 350Z going to be better than my current Skyline GTS??

Jellyfish
"You can in a Nissan, 'cos you did in a Datsun"


----------



## nissan_280zx (Dec 7, 2003)

280ZX

i own one and for a cheap reliable fast nissan u cant get much better than a 280ZX.


----------



## esyip (Dec 19, 2002)

i've always been in love with the Z32. it just looks absolutely amazing and i'll be owning one this year. i have my eyes set on this PRISTINE '91 2+2 with only 60k-70k on the odometer. i'm just deciding whether or not i should snatch it up since i want black leather and this has tan leather. we'll see, but i'll have one this year. 

i've also loved the look of the old school 240-280Z cars. the lines look somewhat Corvetteish around the rear. and seeing one on a set of staggered deep dish rims is absolutely ORGASMIC. especially when there's a roaring V8 sitting under the hood (i know there are quite a few Z fanatics that don't like that, but it's something that i would TOTALLY do if i had the money to), or even hearing the L28ET under the hoods of one of those Z cars is amazing.


----------



## 82_280ZX (Jul 21, 2003)

280zx because i own one....


----------



## howling_S13 (Feb 12, 2004)

morepower2 said:


> Yes the Z31 is capable of over 450 whp with just bolt ons. Unfortunatly it seems that many Z31 owners are moneyless and clueless dorks that cannot even afford decent bolt ons and do all sorts of ghetto things to their poor cars which brings down the whole model. Thats why the Z31 is one of the most unlove of all the Z's. It does not deserve this reputation.
> 
> The Z31 is brimming with potential, just I only know of one done right in my area, and its the fastest Z I have ever been in or driven period. Its faster than my 575 whp Z32.
> 
> ...




I agree. But I would use the Z31 for straight line drag. I prefer the Z32 for handling and body style. The 350Z is just too damn heavy to be considered a real sports car. 4000lbs...Who decided that was a good idea?


----------



## morepower2 (Apr 19, 2002)

howling_S13 said:


> I agree. But I would use the Z31 for straight line drag. I prefer the Z32 for handling and body style. The 350Z is just too damn heavy to be considered a real sports car. 4000lbs...Who decided that was a good idea?


A 350Z weights 3100-3200 lbs.

Mike


----------



## FletchSpecV (Nov 26, 2002)

morepower2 said:


> A 350Z weights 3100-3200 lbs.
> 
> Mike


Yeah, I was gonna say, I don't think it weighs 4000. But couldn't remember exactly what it weighs, but Mike's right.


----------



## KA24Tech (Feb 2, 2004)

I voted for the Z32 300ZX because of the ground-breaking style, performance, technology, and luxury. I own an early 90 TT currently.
I really really enjoyed my 71 240Z. It was my first Nissan/Datsun and it was a true sports car, it had that raw driveability that made it so much fun. Which is one reason why I will probably get another down the road.
I like the refinement of the 300 more though.
The Z33 has nice lines and I like the car but I am still not completely sold but...
Oh the Z33 weighs between 3188 - 3247lbs (coupe) and 3428 - 3479lbs (roadster) 
Troy


----------



## JAMESZ (Mar 12, 2004)

I had to vote Z31 Turbo. I own one and their power potential is amazing. I like the 80s styling on the Z31 and I like being the guy everyone under rates. Alot of the Z33 owners tell me that the Z31 is crap (I have begun to hate Z33 owners around where I live) they think that the 350Z is so much better than the older Zs they even think they are better than the Z32 TT (sorry the Z32TT is faster then the new 350Z). Also the Z31 has the best racing record of any nissan and its nice to own a car with such a good racing heritage (so why is it so underrated?). I still haven't figured out why other Z enthusiasts dislike the Z31 I can understand the 2by2 Automatic but the Turbos are true sports cars. Also handling in the Z31 isn't as bad as everyone thinks; yes the chasis has it limitations but that can be fixed with polyurethane foam and the brakes are decent and are easy to upgrade. But I just like the Z31 they are becoming rare and noone suspects you to be fast.


----------



## JAMESZ (Mar 12, 2004)

Also why would you buy a Z33 for the engine? The Z33 engine is no technical marvel and if you are a tuner it will get you nowhere. This is why the new Z33 race car that Nissan is putting out is a 3.0 litre 6 Twin Turbo the new 3.5 can't handle to much power and its NA. The Z32 TT has a much better engine then the Z33 1st of all if you want to make power the NA Z33 will get you nowhere whereas the Z32 TT (300HP) and the Z31T will take you way above what the Z33 will ever get too. The Z33 can't handle to much boost and the engine so far doesn't seem to respond to well to forced induction and in the power world boost is a must.


----------



## 0341TODD (Nov 15, 2003)

I like my beat 87 turbo the best- its fast and finally I dont have to shift (im getting lazier in my old age)


----------



## morepower2 (Apr 19, 2002)

JAMESZ said:


> Also why would you buy a Z33 for the engine? The Z33 engine is no technical marvel and if you are a tuner it will get you nowhere. This is why the new Z33 race car that Nissan is putting out is a 3.0 litre 6 Twin Turbo the new 3.5 can't handle to much power and its NA. The Z32 TT has a much better engine then the Z33 1st of all if you want to make power the NA Z33 will get you nowhere whereas the Z32 TT (300HP) and the Z31T will take you way above what the Z33 will ever get too. The Z33 can't handle to much boost and the engine so far doesn't seem to respond to well to forced induction and in the power world boost is a must.


Thr Z33 is a very good engine! It has a good stroke to rod length ratio, the bore spacing permits sleeving for a 100 mm bore which makes it a 4.3 liter motor, the crank and bottom end is stronger than a VG30DE, the crank is better supported and the jornals are bigger. The head flows better and it lighter.

The VQ35DE is better than the VG in all ways except the rods are weak in stock form and the open deck block can't take huge amounts of boost. Put in some rods, get the AEBS sleeves and the VQ will rock to the tune of 1000 hp if you put boost in it.

400 hp NA will be no problem either.

The engine will rsepond like crazy to boost. 

Mike


----------



## KA24Tech (Feb 2, 2004)

Mike is right the rods on the VQ are the weak link but it is still good to 400 hp in stock form. If it was built like the VQ30DET in the Japanese CIMA then it would almost be overbuilt for the N/A factory applications. Nissan does a lighter weight rod to reduce rotational mass which allows the engine to rev quicker, have less internal stress and allow for marginally better fuel economy as well as being cost effective. I would think the use of head studs, better rods (i.e. titanium), and a set of metal head gaskets would make for a very capable 500-600 hp turbo engine. I also believe the head design is superior to the VG in stock form and would like to see what an experienced porter can do to the VQ.
Of course that is my opinion...

Troy


----------



## Dog.Soldier (Mar 13, 2004)

i think you guys should not go by anything but the look of the car your basing it on wait and so on when that can all be changed and not only that but the weight of the car does not effect the top speed top speed is gonna be the same no matter what the cars wait is but weight does effect the acceleration obviously and if you want that then get a muscle car couse these cars are made for expressway racing nad running starts i think you forget they are not american they are not muscle there more like skinny little sprinters :fluffy: :fluffy: :fluffy: :fluffy: :fluffy:


----------



## JAMESZ (Mar 12, 2004)

HAHA not exactly lol the Z is made corner it is not designed for the straight line. Zs are not made to be sprinters they are made to get in and out of corners quickly and accelerate out of the turns they were never designed to go straight. Also I think you have to look at more than just the looks of a car if your buying a sports car you are into performance and that should be a significant factor in buying a car. And weight will effect lots more then just accel it will effect (slightly) top speed and weight is crutial in turning.


----------



## mr.300 (Mar 5, 2004)

300 z31 is my favorite i love the retro styling of it..it looks like nothin else


----------



## Smoke (Feb 23, 2004)

350Z.It looks the best to me. :thumbup: Not to mention they're everywhere over here.Espically downtown...(about 1 out of 10 cars there is a 350Z.Most of them are either blue or silver...)


----------



## luis_pty (Feb 11, 2004)

280 ZX

:cheers:


----------



## NCSUracer (May 27, 2004)

the z32s look good- and make good power. I am partial to my z31. but as far as having a 'z car' i like the 240z and 280z.


----------



## NCSUracer (May 27, 2004)

had a 280zx, have a z31, brother with a z32, family with heavily modified 240 and 280. family with modified 510's


----------



## HOT-SX (Aug 19, 2014)

I've owned the 280Z and 280ZX. I like the 280Z because it is small, light, fuel injected and was available with a 5 speed (which mine had). After that I would love a twin turbo 300ZX and who wouldn't want a Nismo 370Z. Still, my answer remains 280Z.


----------

